# Honda Rincon VS. Rubicon for snow plow



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey Guys. I am looking to buy one of these soon for next years snow plowing. I only want one of these two. Nothing else. 
Rubicon: 500cc Has 5 gears in high, 5 gears in low as well as automatic trans. Has front independent suspension, but not rear. 
Rincon: has 650cc, costs about 800.00 more than the rubicon, has front and rear independent suspension, i think only 3 manual gears, not sure if it has the high and low with 3 gears and automatic. 

I would be using it for plowing maybe 10 properties. Nothing huge like a parking lot. I would also use it for trail riding, and maybe a little work. It would be used maybe 4 times a month at my summer house if not less. I want something that has power, but can also work. From what i read on the honda website, this is the all around work/play atv. 

My question to you guys is which of these would you pick. If you have either of them, please let me know your experiences.


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Rubicon..

Just like I told you...Just because the Rincon has 150cc on it's brother, The Rubicon is more of a work machine. The rincon has to high geared tranny and such. It will not push as good.


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

Stuffdeer said:


> Rubicon..
> 
> Just like I told you...Just because the Rincon has 150cc on it's brother, The Rubicon is more of a work machine. The rincon has to high geared tranny and such. It will not push as good.


Yea, i remember you telling me this. I thought about it. I realized that i would be using it 60 % playing around, and 40% working. I am also leaning toward the rincon because if its independent suspension. I want something sporty but that can work too. I went to the honda dealer and the rubicon looks short and fat compared to the rincon thats taller and sportier


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

I have some friends with Rubicons... very sturdy machines. They have not been used for plowing, but are used for serious mud-bogging (with tire chains on) and have been swamped, flooded, etc. and keep coming back for more.

A neighbour to their cottage came up last year with a brand new Rincon. My friends each took it out for a ride and none of them liked it--the completely independant suspension tended to make it lean a lot more and required a whole different riding style than normal.

My Personal Opinion: the Rincon has a lot of extra stuff to go wrong, more joints with boots to crack, and like you say a funky transmission. I'd go with the Rubicon simply on what I have seen it take and that it is much more of a simple machine--something you will appreciate when you want reliability in the freezing temperatures.

The only problems experienced by any of them has been 1) a cv boot torn by a stick that got wedged thru the a-arm, and 2) connection issue on one machine at the computer on the dash--puts the bike in limp-home mode--probably due to repeated swampings of this machine. These three machines are all 2000 and 2001's, so they have a pile of abusive miles on them.


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Exactly..The rincon is sporty..But underpowered. Fat and short is the rubicon.

The rincon may win in a race with nothing....But put 100 pounds on it and plow with it, and you'll be sorrry you didn't buy the rubicon.


----------



## toolin (Nov 21, 2002)

I had this exact same dilemma a month ago when I bought my ATV. Researched them both extensively. For work, the Rubicon is the machine you'd want, no bones about it. It has lower gearing, a solid rear axle, is designed for work.

The Rincon WILL do the job, it's just not as well suited for it. Just be sure to run the Rincon in low with ESP when your plowing.


----------



## lorentzlawnsnow (Aug 9, 2005)

dad bought a rincon for this year, says it out plows his international tractor. no complaints from him thus far.


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

toolin said:


> I had this exact same dilemma a month ago when I bought my ATV. Researched them both extensively. For work, the Rubicon is the machine you'd want, no bones about it. It has lower gearing, a solid rear axle, is designed for work.
> 
> The Rincon WILL do the job, it's just not as well suited for it. Just be sure to run the Rincon in low with ESP when your plowing.


So which are you suggesting that i should get? Your saying that the rincon has a low and high gear like the rubicon but with only 3 gears? as opposed to 4 or 5 gears like the rubicon?


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

For trail riding nothing is more comfortable then independent rear suspension. 
If you get off trail alot then you best have an independent rear suspension. As far as reliability goes dont panic on the "new" stuff its a fricken Honda. The same was said about the new in 94 Polaris Sportsman products (they wont hold up, to many parts, were all Doomed.) . Funny but they still fetch top dollar at trade in and rightfully so great machines. If you goe to do the Rubicon trail dont take your Rubicon 4 wheeler. The rentals are all independent rear end machines for a reason. Much safer to ride, and the dont get hung up like the straight axle machines do. I dont own any Honda stuff but have ridden alot of miles on them, the straight axles are utility stuff. I would suggest finding a dealer with space to try them both out. Take the rubicon over a good size log, did you make it ? Probally just about tossed you off as well. Now try it with the Rincon Hopped right over it didnt miss a beat. Even a curb on an angle will give you the same effect. If your doing 60% riding for fun then get the Rincon,just my 2 cents. 
Todd


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

Honestly, the only reason why im more towards the rincon side is because my uncle has an 87, yea i know its old, honda foreman. And you feal ever bump on that thing. But, on the other hand, my cousin has a raptor, which also doesnt have the rear suspension but it has a better ride. Thats the reason why im 50/50 on them. I know the rincon will have a better ride for sure, but how well does the rubicon work against a raptor (suspension)


----------



## toolin (Nov 21, 2002)

Petr51488 said:


> So which are you suggesting that i should get? Your saying that the rincon has a low and high gear like the rubicon but with only 3 gears? as opposed to 4 or 5 gears like the rubicon?


The rubicon.


----------



## toolin (Nov 21, 2002)

btw, both machines will do a great job plowing.

It's just that the rubicon was made to work. The Rincon was not.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't have much more to add to this thread other than my vote for Rubicon. It is a workhorse and that's all there is to it!


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

I guess rubicon it is.. Have any of you used this type of plow? It looks like a real stirdy and tough plow.. Any oppinions? http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-...ewItemQQcategoryZ43972QQitemZ4617843856QQrdZ1


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcatservice*

Eveyones post here sure makes me feel good as a rubicon owner.:yow!: I purchased a new rubicon in feb. 03 never rode a 4 wheeler before and wanted 1 for hunting and hobby. Everyone gave there opinion of what to buy ,so i decided on honda. My buddy told me to get the rubicon instead of the 350 it was the cad. of 4 wheelers. I figured paying this much for a toy i should buy the 5' blade and run it through my business. I have used it to plow my home lot ( bad lay out with truck plow ) and it does a fine job. I was very impressed with it. I would take it out to pull the straw blower when mulching yards before i bought a hydro seeder and it worked very well. I've told being used to it i would have a hard time on other machines since it is so comforable. Thanks everone for your opinions on this machine.

mike


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Depending how you look at it, the higher stance of the Rincon can also be a con. The Rubicon is squatty... which makes going thru thicker bush easier on your head!!!

The old Foreman 350 is nothing like either of these two machines, it really doesn't have much in the way of suspension. Remember they were pretty well the first 4x4 ATV's and were built solely for low-speed work like farming, ranching, hunting, etc. Not trail riding. Recreational trail riding on 4x4's kinda came along later.

One of my friends Rubicons recently got a Warn Part Time 4x4 disconnect kit, which makes 2wd an option with the machine. He reports much easier steering, powerslides, and an overall much more nimble feel to it. Useful for dry season... but 4wd is only a plunger push away!

Whatever you decide on, you will be happy with it. Both I'm sure are excellent machines... all the Honda ATV's in my family's circle, as well as my Honda Interceptor 750 and previous CB450 streetbikes have been excellent.

Choose a colour and a flavour and go with it!


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

derekbroerse said:


> Depending how you look at it, the higher stance of the Rincon can also be a con. The Rubicon is squatty... which makes going thru thicker bush easier on your head!!!
> 
> The old Foreman 350 is nothing like either of these two machines, it really doesn't have much in the way of suspension. Remember they were pretty well the first 4x4 ATV's and were built solely for low-speed work like farming, ranching, hunting, etc. Not trail riding. Recreational trail riding on 4x4's kinda came along later.
> 
> ...


THanks alot for your post. And everyone else as well. The rubicon has the push button 4x2 and 4x4. i think its a neat option.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Petr51488 said:


> THanks alot for your post. And everyone else as well. The rubicon has the push button 4x2 and 4x4. i think its a neat option.


Yeah, now that you mention it I think I did hear that it became a factory item... the older ones were full-time 4wd.


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

The new Rincon is 675cc, not 650cc. For plowing driveways like you stated in your post, either machine will do just fine. On the other hand, the IRS on the Rincon is fantastic for trails, etc. There's a nickname for Honda ATV owners. They're called bobbleheads because of the straight axles on almost every Honda you see. Do some real trail riding and you bounce around like a bobblehead. As you probably know, for the past few years, Honda has been a little slow in getting the newest innovations to production and the other major machine makers have benefited in sales as a result. While Honda is just getting around to putting IRS on it's machines, the IRS design is changing. Just look at the Bombardier Outlander 800, 650, and 400 and you will find a completely different IRS design that is perfect for work and play. Anyway, if 60% of the time, you will be using the machine for play, get the Rincon. You will come to love the IRS and it won't affect your plowing at all. BTW, I own a Polaris, a Yamaha, AND a Honda so I'm not bashing Honda. Instead, I'm just giving you my opinion as unbiased as I can considering that everyone including me is biased when it comes to what YOU should do with your money  Good luck with whatever you buy.


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

Chris-R said:


> The new Rincon is 675cc, not 650cc. For plowing driveways like you stated in your post, either machine will do just fine. On the other hand, the IRS on the Rincon is fantastic for trails, etc. There's a nickname for Honda ATV owners. They're called bobbleheads because of the straight axles on almost every Honda you see. Do some real trail riding and you bounce around like a bobblehead. As you probably know, for the past few years, Honda has been a little slow in getting the newest innovations to production and the other major machine makers have benefited in sales as a result. While Honda is just getting around to putting IRS on it's machines, the IRS design is changing. Just look at the Bombardier Outlander 800, 650, and 400 and you will find a completely different IRS design that is perfect for work and play. Anyway, if 60% of the time, you will be using the machine for play, get the Rincon. You will come to love the IRS and it won't affect your plowing at all. BTW, I own a Polaris, a Yamaha, AND a Honda so I'm not bashing Honda. Instead, I'm just giving you my opinion as unbiased as I can considering that everyone including me is biased when it comes to what YOU should do with your money  Good luck with whatever you buy.


You see.. quotes like this make me want to change my mind. lol The 05's are 650.. i could get a brand new 05 for about 1000 or more cheaper than the 06.. so thats why im going with the 05's


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Petr51488 said:


> You see.. quotes like this make me want to change my mind. lol The 05's are 650.. i could get a brand new 05 for about 1000 or more cheaper than the 06.. so thats why im going with the 05's


Well, in a way he's right, because Rincon will handle the work without a problem, but it will be more prone to break. You just have to ask yourself what you will be using it for mostly and that will be the deciding factor. The Rincon is a much better recreational machine, but I would definitely rather be working on a Rubicon. Which activity is more important to you?


----------

